

Ask HN: Where do you draw the line between technical and non-technical? - scas

Forgive my naivete, but since I started reading HN earlier this year, I've seen the terms "technical" and "non-technical" thrown around a lot, mainly when it comes to founders, but not limited to that.<p>From my perspective, it seemed implied that "technical" is synonymous with "coder/developer" and "non-technical" being "everybody else".  So, I ask, where do you draw the line?
======
rohitkumar
That's pretty much it. Either you code or you don't.

~~~
scas
To me, what you said seems like the other technical people that don't write
code would be considered "non-technical", which doesn't make sense to me. I,
for example, don't write code but I'm far from non-technical. So... I'm still
confused.

